# Fishing in the Outback



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

Another couple of flood tides found me slogging though the grass flats looking for redfish. To sum it up I had one good day and one bad day. 

Monday was the good day and I saw tails everywhere. The catch count was three, but I lost a big one who broke me off. I really hate that because it was entirely my fault for putting too much pressure on the fish.

Tuesday we covered a lot of water looking for fish because they were not nearly so plentiful. I lost two and my fishing partner lost one for a final tally of nada. The strange thing was they all of them were lost on the strike which usually doesn't happen. Oh well, it's always fun anyway.

Here is the most micro of microskiffs on the flat:










Believe it or not there is a fish in there and John is waiting him out.










Here is John walking toward a fish at the end of the day


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

cool pics, thanks for sharing


----------



## JaredFacemyer (Jul 29, 2009)

Congrats, monday sounded like a good day of fishing, nice pics too.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

I think you guys have a enough material to write an article. I have the perfect title and theme. "Rice field Red's" Get ya a couple of those big straw hats the Asian women wear working those fields for a little more effect and you're good to go.  

I'm only half kidding too, with the great photo's you have I'm sure Fl Sportsman or any of the other inshore mag's would pick it up, mostly because its such a unique fishery for red's. Not the same ole, same ole...


----------



## nickgobrich (Aug 5, 2009)

Really great pictures! Thanks for sharing ....

Nick


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

> I think you guys have a enough material to write an article. I have the perfect title and theme. "Rice field Red's" Get ya a couple of those big straw hats the Asian women wear working those fields for a little more effect and you're good to go.
> 
> I'm only half kidding too, with the great photo's you have I'm sure Fl Sportsman or any of the other inshore mag's would pick it up, mostly because its such a unique fishery for red's. Not the same ole, same ole...





That's a great idea. With your permission I'm going to find one of those Asian ****** hats and use it for a few pics. "Fishing for Reds (not the VC kind) in Viet Nam".

As far as publications go, I will be the photo editor for a new mag coming out this year--more on this later. I do, however, prefer to go out on the flats and not see anyone else. We commented on that yesterday. There we were fishing in a metro area of 1 million and are within 20 minutes of downtown, and who do we see...nobody.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Dude, I need to do that kind of fishing one day.
That looks insanely awesome.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> > I think you guys have a enough material to write an article. I have the perfect title and theme. "Rice field Red's" Get ya a couple of those big straw hats the Asian women wear working those fields for a little more effect and you're good to go.
> >
> > I'm only half kidding too, with the great photo's you have I'm sure Fl Sportsman or any of the other inshore mag's would pick it up, mostly because its such a unique fishery for red's. Not the same ole, same ole...
> 
> ...



I hear ya, Billy Pate is largely credited with ruining the Homossasa tarpon fishery after releasing his videos from that area. I guess you could stretch the truth a tad and say you were fishing up near Savannah, GA. Writers liberty I think they call it.


----------



## snookermanjeff (Jun 2, 2009)

dude all i can say is weed eater [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Nice report. Always enjoy your photos.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Man, you sure seem to get more than an equal share of good flood tides.   The pictures are fantastic as always. Can't wait to hear some details about your new mag.


----------

